# Berkshire Record Outlet is back in business



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Those of you who are devout classical music collectors will no doubt know about the Berkshire Record Outlet, which for many years now has offered some great deals on thousands of CDs and LPs.

For some months the Outlet has been unavailable for selling due to warehouse relocation. Apparently the company is ending its brick and mortar store (which had been open to shoppers in Lee, MA) but will continue the online store.

In any case, I received notice a few days back that the Outlet would be back on line late Monday evening (8/24). Having just checked, the Outlet is open for business. I actually sent in an order that has been sitting in my shopping cart for months.

It's good to know I have someplace legitimate to send my hard earned cash to again. Better them than a lot of other places I can think of.

In any case, for those of you like me who are Berkshire Record Outlet fans ... enjoy! They're back!


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Nice. I was staying once in the Berkshires just down the road from their store, but could never figure out how to enter it. The place was a fortress, and apparently not geared up for retail over-the-counter sales anyway.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> In any case, for those of you like me who are Berkshire Record Outlet fans ... enjoy! They're back!


Great. Their offerings have provided me hours of pleasure.


----------

